# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Chamois side mount from back in March.

## dale

Hi all I received my mount back from a hunt me and my brother did back in March. I think it turned out awesome

----------


## MAC

That's a ripper, good work

----------


## mawzer308

Looks great mate.

----------


## 223nut

Its an awesome touch to have a photo of it alive and well

----------


## Mr300WSM

Who did the work? It’s a great job

----------


## dale

> Who did the work? It’s a great job


A local to me. Garry young from levin. Best prices by far.

----------


## Mooseman

That's a very nice job and buck.

----------


## chainsaw

Got to be happy with that, superb mount

----------


## ANOTHERHUNTER

looks great dale nice chammy.

----------


## Rees

Yep thats cooll, i love it.
makes me envious....   i want a cham mount tooo   :Grin:

----------


## trooper90

Superb mount!

----------


## Rees

> It's quite a bit sideways. Surprised you've done it from like that. Look like its looking up.


looks like a fairly standard Left turn semi alert  form.

----------


## dale

> It's quite a bit sideways. Surprised you've done it from like that. Look like its looking up.




Not sure what turn it’s is, but he turns heads

----------

